# Hyper to hypothyroid



## itslaksh (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi,
My husband is 34 years old. He suffers from Graves disease. He was diagnosed in 2003. He has been on medication for the past 7 years. Since last June he was on 2.5 mg methimazole. His TSH levels were normal. The doctor felt that he is doing fine on the really low dosage of methimazole and he suggested stopping the medication. My husband stopped the medication for the past 2 months. We did his blood work yesterday and it showed that he is hypo. He was fine when he was on medication. Has anybody faced this situation? If so what was your prognosis and treatment plan. Please let me know.

Thanks,
Kavya.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Sometimes the thyroid just dies off on it's own, particularly when you have an immune disorder. The thyroid is under constant attack by its own body and with each attack a little bit of the thyroid dies off. He should probably consider himself lucky if that's the case. It's much easier to regulate a dead thyroid than one that is raging out of control.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

itslaksh said:


> Hi,
> My husband is 34 years old. He suffers from Graves disease. He was diagnosed in 2003. He has been on medication for the past 7 years. Since last June he was on 2.5 mg methimazole. His TSH levels were normal. The doctor felt that he is doing fine on the really low dosage of methimazole and he suggested stopping the medication. My husband stopped the medication for the past 2 months. We did his blood work yesterday and it showed that he is hypo. He was fine when he was on medication. Has anybody faced this situation? If so what was your prognosis and treatment plan. Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kavya.


Hi, Kavya and welcome! So, would you have the copies of the bloodwork results and ranges? Could you post them here?

Is doc going to place him on thyoxine replacement so as to render your husband euthyroid (normal ?)

How is your husband feeling right now? Does he have the Grave's eyes, goiter, pretibial myxedema and other symptoms?


----------



## itslaksh (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi,

Right now my husband is hypothyroid. He said he is feeling fine. I will post his results as soon as I get them. I think his eyes are slightly affected.

Thanks
Kavya


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

itslaksh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Right now my husband is hypothyroid. He said he is feeling fine. I will post his results as soon as I get them. I think his eyes are slightly affected.
> 
> ...


Since he is hypo, has doc placed him on thyroxine replacement?


----------



## itslaksh (Dec 11, 2009)

Andros said:


> Since he is hypo, has doc placed him on thyroxine replacement?


Nope. He said we will re-test again and see what is going on after 2 months. I feel scared on what he might suggest after 2 months.

Kavya.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

itslaksh said:


> Nope. He said we will re-test again and see what is going on after 2 months. I feel scared on what he might suggest after 2 months.
> 
> Kavya.


What do the labs look like and would you have the ranges also? We need ranges as different labs use different ranges.


----------

